# Lavian' first time



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of Lavian that I entered


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Picture and fish!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgeous shot!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

:nicefish: Good luck in the contest!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow that is a GOOD picture! Good luck!


----------

